# Disney's Vero Beach...anyone have a resort map showing room locations?



## Carol C

Just confirmed a week for this summer using my expiring tiger trader. It's gonna be hotter than Hades, so I imagine spending many daytimes in unit, on my deck or patio. Does anyone have a map of resort and know where 28S is located? Even an oceanside/partial view would be nice so I can kick up my heels during the brutal hot/humid afternoons. TIA for any advice (I'm confirmed and would have until tomorrow's close of biz to cancel without penalty).


----------



## Twinkstarr

Carol C said:


> Just confirmed a week for this summer using my expiring tiger trader. It's gonna be hotter than Hades, so I imagine spending many daytimes in unit, on my deck or patio. Does anyone have a map of resort and know where 28S is located? Even an oceanside/partial view would be nice so I can kick up my heels during the brutal hot/humid afternoons. TIA for any advice (I'm confirmed and would have until tomorrow's close of biz to cancel without penalty).



CarolC, the number you got on your exchange is just a Disney marker, it doesn't indicate location. The only true oceanviews are either the 3br Beach Cottages or the OV Inn rooms. 


Here's a resort map http://www.mouseowners.com/VeroBeachMap.pdf

When we reserve a 2br, I usually request bldg 12 and 3rd floor.


----------



## Carol C

Twinkstarr said:


> CarolC, the number you got on your exchange is just a Disney marker, it doesn't indicate location. The only true oceanviews are either the 3br Beach Cottages or the OV Inn rooms.
> 
> 
> Here's a resort map http://www.mouseowners.com/VeroBeachMap.pdf
> 
> When we reserve a 2br, I usually request bldg 12 and 3rd floor.



Thanks Twinkstarr! You're wonderful to suggest your fave specific area. I'll do as you say...as I see you are an owner there!


----------



## Twinkstarr

Carol C said:


> Thanks Twinkstarr! You're wonderful to suggest your fave specific area. I'll do as you say...as I see you are an owner there!



The lock-off units are the ones that face the ocean, dedicated 2brs are on the sides. Views are not that great, it's everyone's favorite resort in our portfolio.


----------



## Goofyhobbie

*Map of DVC Resort*

Carol,

Recommend you call the Resort Direct and simpy request a map. They have them readily available because they give them out when you check-in.  We were there November 5 through November 12.


----------



## littlestar

Here you go:

http://www.wdwinfo.com/maps/VeroBeachMap.pdf

Pictures:

http://allears.net/acc/g_vero.htm

http://www.tagrel.com/Tours/DVC/Vero/VeroSlideShow.shtml


----------

